# Need Help With ID!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ok my lfs said this guy was a fire mouth convict i am a little sceptical about it. he was only $15 bucks he is about 6"-8" long he is a little beat up but i put him in my community tank. anyway let me know what you think he is. just like to know what i got in my tank.

Croz


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Well convicts and firemouths are both SA cichlids, so it is possible. Im not sure I have seen that type of cichlid before.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am very unsure my self, however it apears to be a chiclid of some short i think in my mind. However i am still dumbfounded by it. Im sorry. But if the LPS said it was, it might be!
Hope i helped.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

IMHO...I would have to say a C. festae.


----------



## RedDragonFish (Mar 19, 2003)

It is a hybrid of some fish i forget and green terror it is classified as a red terror i think hybrid of fire mouth and green terror i forget tho


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to _Non-Piranha Discussion_


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wolfman said:


> IMHO...I would have to say a C. festae.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good call on ID. These are usually mistaken for the firemouth.

Cichlasoma festae


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

wolfman said:


> IMHO...I would have to say a C. festae.










... its an aggresive fish


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

It is either a Festae Cichlid or a Uro (Mayan) Cichlid.. both are commonly mistaken for the Red Terrors... if you can get me a picture of it's whole body we can see for sure.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wolfman said:


> IMHO...I would have to say a C. festae.


 Is their any fish you can't ID?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

That's doubtful.. :biggrin:


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

Looks like urothalmus , also called the poor mans red terror.


----------

